# Heavy Breathing....



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Has anyone has any experience with heavy breathing at night?
My Kashi is showing these symptoms. Any idea why? He is only 2 years old.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmm, not sure. The only my hav has done the heavy breathing at night, she ended up VERY sick, throwing up, diahrea, etc... 
BUT sometimes she heavy breaths if she is dreaming.
Does your hav heavy breath all night long? is it labored breathing?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Gosh..I have no idea but I think a check up at the vet might be the thing to do. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie breathes heavy at night when she is in a deep sleep. She sleeps between DH and my pillows and one night it woke me up. I mentioned to DH and he said she always does that.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django snores at night sometimes, heavy breathing but i'd talk to the vet to check everything out.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If this is something new, I would definitely take him to the vet. Freddie breathes very heavy, but he always did that. I hope it's nothing. Maybe even stress?


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought it might have been the humidity as dogs cannot sweat how do they let us know that they are feeling humid? He did throw up after I initially mentioned it. The breathing continues at night. It has been happening for some time maybe it is normal and I just did not know it was so evident until now?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I kinda think you would have noticed it before???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Could he be too warm? Sometimes Kodi wants to snuggle under the covers. But once he gets in there, I think he gets overheated. Then I definitely hear him breathing heavily, and it doesn't always wake him up. If I take him out from under the covers and put him on top, his breathing returns to normal.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Heavy breathing I would definitely consult the vet. It can be very serious. I don't meant to alarm you..but my experience is that it calls for attention from the vet.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I spoke to the VET's Office over the phone and they said it could be due to over exertion and humid environment but keep an eye on him as weather cools down and see if he still continues to do it my next appointment with the VET is in October for their booster shots.
Thank you everyone for your comments and suggestions.


----------

